# Question about a distribution



## adripillo (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, is there some distribution like this http://www.zentyal.org/ but based on FreeBSD*?.*? I mean, only based on Samba Shared. I do not need the rest.


----------



## jozze (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe something like FreeNAS?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 5, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Maybe something like FreeNAS?



Thanks, I listened heard about it some time ago but never test_ed_ it. Will do it in th_ese_ days.


----------

